
Brewster Is the Worst App Ever - idibidiart
This morning, I saw a message in my inbox that said John Smith, a pseudonym for an old friend, which said (and I quote verbatim):<p>&quot;[John] asked us to reach out and confirm they have your latest info&quot;<p>John never asked Brewster to reach out. He simply clicked on a message in his inbox that told him the same lie: &quot;[some old friend] has asked us to reach out and confirm your latest info&quot; and in turn it spammed all of his contacts with the same deceitful message.<p>It is embarrassing to have an app lie to my contacts, some of whom I don&#x27;t wish to contact and certainly not have an app lie and suggest that I have interest in reconnecting with them. There are people in my inbox, including a whole bunch of the truly forgotten kind (ex girlfriend&#x27;s, slimy ex business contacts, etc) whom I&#x27;d never want to open any sort of contact with, never mind asking them to confirm their latest info.<p>Clearly, Brewster is a scam spread by outright deception.<p>Google is to blame, too. They only state &quot;Manage Your Contacts&quot; not &quot;Send messages to your contacts&quot; in the app permissions.<p>What are my legal options here? I deleted the app from my Google account but they already have my data and they already contacted a ton of people.<p>Is this something to report to Google or my state&#x27;s attorney general? or whom should I contact to try and bring justice here to the tens or hundreds of thousands of users who like me simply clicked to verify their contact info not knowing that this terrible lying app would go and &quot;reach out&quot; to old contacts and tell them that they were asked by the person whom they lied to to confirm their latest info, which is itself a lie. In other words, acquiring users through outright deception.<p>Thanks for any tips about dealing with this
======
rw2
Report them to the Google Play store.
[https://support.google.com/googleplay/android-
developer/answ...](https://support.google.com/googleplay/android-
developer/answer/1085703?hl=en)

------
cmstoken
Find out the emails of the founders/engineers of the app, then sign up with
their email address to every newsletter and spam list you could think of. Use
crunchbase to find the info.

Maybe a taste of their own medicine could slap some reality into them.

------
mcv
I never signed up with them, but I just got a similar piece of spam, but
supposedly originating from someone I don't know, and not referring to me by
my actual name.

------
jdalgetty
I had the same problem - it was spamming without my permission. I opened up a
dialogue with them and promptly uninstalled/unsubscribed.

------
chrisked
Same here, but in the receiving end. I was contacted by a bunch of people I
don't even remember anymore. I just ignored the request.

------
siquick
I don't get what the company is thinking here. Do they really think that these
tactics work long time?

~~~
Someone1234
LinkedIn is still around, so maybe?

